# tailgate success!!



## shellbellc (Nov 5, 2007)

Well just wanted to pass along our successsful Notre Dame trip with tailgate party for 50.  
Menu:
First course - hamburgers, hot dogs, jalapeno hot dogs, hamburger BBQ, bruschetta, hot pepper jelly over cream cheese. 

Second course - filet mignon, Dutch's maple glazed smoked salmon, Maryland crab soup, shrimp, pulled pork, potato salad, cole slaw.

We took a generator and our little electric smoker to smoke the salmon.  Well after smoking 4 pork shoulders on Wednesday, we must have accumulated grease on the bottom of the smoker, well we had a fire ball inside the smoker that wouldn't go out!  We had to just let it burn...btw, Taylor thermometers only go to 400* then just report temp as HI! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sorry I didn't get any pictures, I was slightly busy!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time and a great menu! I hope there weren't any casualties from the fire.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 5, 2007)

Ya' gotta luv it when a plan comes together!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 5, 2007)

No pic's.............


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2007)

Glad it was a success, sounded like a lot of good food.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 5, 2007)

MMMmmmmm that menu sounds wonderful!
Glad you had a good time!


----------



## spydermike72 (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats on a successful tailgate, the only drawback I see is that it was at a ND game!! (just kidding)


----------



## richtee (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey   WTG Shell! Sounds like we both did good this weekend! Nuthin' makes me feel better than people who won't talk to me, 'cause their mouth is full!   LOL


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

Shell -

That's not a tailgate party that's a banquet! A mighty fine one too girl! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you all had a great time - sorry about the fire though.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 9, 2007)

Shell,

I hear that taylor is putting out a new thermometer in 2008 with only three readings:

The smoker went out and I couldn't get up,

If it's been here for five hours don't mess with it or lift the lid.

and "You've gone and made it cajun" . LOL......too funny....400 and then "hi".........


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad to know everything went as planned, well maybe not the fire! Thanks for sharing with your friends here at the SMF.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds really good, glad it went well for you.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 9, 2007)

Hubby had singed the front of his hair, but that was about it...the smoker got soo hot that the sides and door started to concave, I thought we'd be throwing it out.  Once it cooled down, they went most of the way back, now some leakage around the door though.



HaHa!  You've got to be a fan through good times and bad! 

Yes Deb, it was quite a spread.  Already trying to think how we can out do it next year.  Heading hopefully to NC to see ND & NC, a little bit closer.
We just laughed at that one, being digital, you would think you wouldn't have to program numbers in higher than 400*  What if you were using it on a grill for searing steaks and wanted your temp at 500*??


----------

